# Anyone here who has experience with EFT or NLP?



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Im considering trying one or both of these treatment methods. Just wanted to check if anyone here has some experiences with these forms of treatment? Would be happy for answers








EFT-emotional freedom techniques
NLP-neuro-linguistic programming


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I did a fair bit of EFT a long time ago, the problem I had was knowing what emotions to tap for, it didn't work for me but I think it could do something for one off traumas and specific problems, plus its worth keeping in mind what they say about "secondary gain" from your issues imo


----------



## fer00000 (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to share the amazing improve with EFT. I have no relation with any of the EFT staff, and i have no also anything with a clinic or simliar (check my historial of posts in this forum. So many years searching to come again life).
I just want to write about how my dp and my anxiety calms down when I tapping these special points in the body. Eft is very very easy to do and it can be done by oneself.

http://www.eftuniverse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=20
http://www.eftuniverse.com/images/pdf_files/EFTMiniManual.pdf
http://www.eftuniverse.com/images/pdf_files/eft1page.pdf

For me the core of EFT is to tapp with the finger tips in the correct way in the points of the head, chest and hand (check points 1 and 2 in eft1page.pdf file). After that, the sentence "even though..." is not important for me. The point for me is tapping in these special points (like chinesse accupunture) helps my body wherever and whenever i am.

If you are unbelieved, just try it and feel the body. It is for free, it has no side effects and you can do as much as you want and wherever you are.

regards.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

EFT is specificallyfor trauma, nlp just rubs me wrong, feel like both would be used more widely if they were so effective. I would reccomend trying them one at atoms though, or it may be dificult to see which one is helping or not helping


----------

